# Fingers crossed...



## kid-surf (Feb 8, 2010)

So, Ashton's company likes it, HBO and Dreamworks... 

Does anyone really want to watch people say shit I made them say? That seems fucking crazy!!!  

We shall see... :twisted:

Btw - I'm feeling great, really great. Health is such a fragile thing. And I finally received the pink bouquet Choc0 sent me, which was simply gorgeous [I was going to say 'pulchritudinous']!


p.s. will someone please start an argument...WTF!? Don't nobody miss me? :D


----------



## madbulk (Feb 8, 2010)

fingers are crossed, man.
glad you continue to feel well too.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 8, 2010)

kid-surf @ Mon Feb 08 said:


> So, Ashton's company likes it, HBO and Dreamworks...
> 
> Does anyone really want to watch people say shit I made them say? That seems fucking crazy!!!
> 
> ...



Heh, that's good news man. Is it one of the scripts I read that they're interested in? Or somethin I haven't seen.


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont know you but I get the impression it's only a matter of time. Congrats for getting this far and good health to you.


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks homies!

Choc0 - it's a new one. Just recently finished it.


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 8, 2010)

...And I'm working on my new one now, I bet it's your thang.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool - you looking for a composer? 'cos I know this guy...


----------



## autopilot (Feb 8, 2010)

(and good luck!)


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 8, 2010)

kid-surf @ Mon Feb 08 said:


> ...And I'm working on my new one now, I bet it's your thang.



So does that mean it's about Nazi occult mythology? Undead super soldiers and Vril power?

Heh, sounds like you're being quite productive. If at any point in the future you feel like sharing those scripts I'd be happy to read them. :twisted:


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 10, 2010)

autopilot @ Mon Feb 08 said:


> Cool - you looking for a composer? 'cos I know this guy...



I know a guy too, named Kid-Surf... 

Thanks man!

-edit-


Truthfully, I wouldn't score it myself if it "goes", but I haven't crossed that bridge yet.


----------



## John DeBorde (Feb 10, 2010)

first of all, glad to hear you're feeling better dude.

second of all, cool! 

break a ... pencil point (or something). 

o-[][]-o


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, John! On both accounts...

Unfortunately, I have another surgery in March. My final surgery of two. So, I'll have to pound that beer!  o-[][]-o


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 10, 2010)

Right...And while he's training, it's raining, because nothing says hero like a muddy face. Then to a male ass shot as he steps into a steaming shower...to think...but only after he spits blood. CUT. Now on our guy fully dressed, and clean shaven...now that's what a hero looks like, a gay male model. Pacing before our hero is a man whose head resembles a cinder block with skin stretched over it. This is the scene where we are spoon fed the plot and central question. The mentor figure will yell it so that we don't forget that this movie is about saving the entire planet from certain death. The hero may repeat it...rhetorically. CUT. Now we're in Africa. Base camp. Cue the shitty jokes just before all hell breaks loose and we spend some budget.


Pilot sounds interesting...


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 10, 2010)

This is great! I hope this works out. It is a funny thought to think people would be saying words you wrote. That would be kinda freaky! Fingers are indeed crossed. And I'm glad things are well on the health front.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2010)

Jason, this isn't autobiographical is it?


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Feb 10, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Wed Feb 10 said:


> I'm guessing in this action/thriller your protag finds a code which foretells of a giant natural disaster but half the code is missing and is engraved on the skeleton of Nostradamus. During the search for the skeleton your protag is hunted by Illuminati assassins, triggering a dangerous game of globetrotting cat and mouse through a variety of exotic high tax rebate locales?



I love you more each day. You never fail to make me smile....


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 10, 2010)

kid-surf @ Wed Feb 10 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> > So does that mean it's about Nazi occult mythology? Undead super soldiers and Vril power?
> ...



sounds like something about the Singularity.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 10, 2010)

artsoundz @ Wed Feb 10 said:


> kid-surf @ Wed Feb 10 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Mon Feb 08 said:
> ...



You mean the Hadron collider? The super powerful machine that recently broke down because a piece of baguette fell on it? That would be a cool what if? movie: What if a whole baquette fell on it? What if thick gravy splashed the side of it? And so forth...


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike - thanks on all fronts! We'll see...

Nick - I can't tell if you're joking or not...

artsoundz - Nope. It's not heady or esoteric. Not exactly. Can' t say much else about it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm rarely serious, Jason.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 11, 2010)

Will it be in 3D?

Smell-O-vision?

:D


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 11, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Feb 11 said:


> I'm rarely serious, Jason.



Batzdorf's Irony Shop-many varieties of deadpans, now on sale. Get 'em while you can-wait-no one gets 'em. Never mind.


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 13, 2010)

It's actually a show about you, Nick. Working title: Journey to the center of Uranus

Yes, in Smell-O-Vision.

Please bite down on this towel... :twisted:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2010)

That's a deep story!


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 14, 2010)

...and dark.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck Jason.


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Jay!


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 27, 2010)

Just have to add...

Man it is still a weird feeling: So I pull up to the Uni lot yesterday and I'm suddenly thinking of my first field trip to Universal Studios as a kid on a school bus...bus chugging up the hill filled with bright-eyed kids anticipating their magical day...only now I'm entering through the Gate. As that kid on the school bus, never in my wildest thoughts would I have believed I'd be there years later discussing my own project. I would have assumed that's what other people do...grown ups...smart people...people who did well in school...or at least English class. I excelled in the arts, not words, not reading nor writing...wasn't my thing. Truthfully, I hated reading and writing as a kid, felt like work not art.

So, the guard checks my ID at the gate then hands me a map and now I'm driving through the lot, checking out the sets as I go. Finally I arrive at a sign that says "Amblin Entertainment/DreamWorks". For a split second I'm startled by the sight and momentarily lose my breath. I mean, what a trip, It's SS's company after all. Two years ago there's no way in hell I'd be doing this meeting - a music guy who fell into writing after having an epiphany, but here I am, crazy.

...So, I'm in the meeting. I like them very much. Everyone is cool, nice, smart etc. we seem to be hitting it off. They tell me about what projects they're currently doing etc. They mention SS by name and again it strikes me where I am. But then I had the strangest thought, "Holy crap...if they produce this, that means that SS will, I would assume, read my work to see if he wants his name on it."

...Which suddenly scared the crap out of me. I mean it's SS after all. The thought of the king of the industry reading my words is very scary for some reason, perhaps obvious reasons. As if you wouldn't want him, of all people, to think you suck. As if you suddenly feel like that kid on the school bus now handing him a crumpled picture you scribbled using crayons, and you just want a pat on the head, if nothing else. Sometimes this all feels so surreal. 

Felt like a good meeting. 

I dunno...I was at Warner Bros. earlier this week, meeting with Paramount next week. Feels like there's some strong interest here. We shall see how it all plays out...


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see this in 3-D.


----------



## kid-surf (Feb 27, 2010)

Actually, we're shooting it in 4D taste-O-vision...I like knowing people will be licking the screen and therefore my tasty words. 

The other thought is going retro...monovision...gotta watch it through a telescope.


----------



## kdm (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats for getting such strong interest kid-surf! Look forward to reading an "it's a deal" line here, and seeing this on screen.


----------

